# VRC attendance list



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I don’t presume to think of this as a proper VRC “collection,” but for what it’s worth, here’s all my current rides:

’84 Trek 520 touring
’87 (or so) Muddy Fox Courier (my wife’s mixte)
’89 Bridgestone MB-3
’91 Bridgestone CB-Zip
’92 Bridgestone RB-2
’94 Bridgestone MB-2
’94 Trek 970
’96 Trek 8000


Edit: Wow, the posting order is really out of whack again. How did my reply end up on top?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> I don't presume to think of this as a proper VRC "collection," but for what it's worth, here's all my current rides:
> 
> '84 Trek 520 touring
> '87 (or so) Muddy Fox Courier (my wife's mixte)
> ...


Be sure to post your street addresses, too. I'm taking notes.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

How about a Full list of everyone's collections!

Me

09 Trek Fuel EX 9.8
08 Trek Madone 5.5
06 Echo Control Trials
93 Bontrager Race Lite
91 Rock Lobster Team Fillet
93 Norco TNT
87 Raleigh Edge (2 of 'em)
89 Raleigh Edge
86 R&E Montana
89 Ibis Mt Trials
87 Ibis Mt Trials
84-85 Speed & Research Outback
86 Fisher Mt Tam
83 Ritchey Mt Tam
87-88 Ted Wojcik Fillet
84 Stumpjumper Sport
86 Stumpjumper
96 Bontrager Road Lite
89 Haro Extreme

This is VERY sad...

Oh, and then a tally of how long it took to remember them all...so far, I'm at over 5 days...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

84 Steve Potts Custom Fillet Brazed (cracked frame, nearly all original)
85 Otis Guy Custom Fillet Brazed (Potts LD stem, sausage links)
86 Salsa Custom Fillet Brazed (matching fork, WTB roller cams)
88 Merlin Titanium (Potts Type II fork, project bike)
89 Yeti Ultimate (FTW stem, project bike)
88/89 Slingshot (project bike)
89/90 Mantis Valkyrie (project bike)
90 Ritchey P-23 (full period correct)
90 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer (currently with Rody....waiting for paint!)
91 Salsa Ala Carte (rasta w/ off-road drops WTB shifter mounts)
91/92 Mountain Goat Road Goat (Team Sierra Nevada)
92 Slingshot Team (single speed)
92 Retrotec Dirt Craft Cycle (Bonty Comp fork, full period correct)
92 Raleigh John Tomac Signature (project)
92 Steve Potts Custom Fillet Brazed (perfect)
92/93 SyCip #54 (project)
95 WTB Phoenix (restomod)
03 Ventana El Salt. (Santa Cruz UCSC bike)


I feel like it's pretty well rounded. A few things to fill in here and there. Things to finish.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

09 Steve Potts 29er
06 Mountain Goat Route 29
04 Moots Vamoots
00 Steve Potts Silver Salmon
97 WTB Phoenix Ti
97 Moots YBB
95 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer
95 Ibis Ti Mojo
91 Yo Eddy
90 Yo Eddy
89 Moots mountain
89 Yeti Ultimate
89 IRD Stroker
89 Talon Elite
89 Whiskytown Racer
89 Moulden
89 IRD Semi-Stroker
89 Salsa Titanium
89 Cunningham Racer
89 Gecko Y-File
88 Ritchey Super Comp
87 Ritchey Timber Comp
86 Cunningham Wombat
86 Ritchey Team Comp
85 Moots road
85 Mountain Goat Deluxe
85 Ritchey Everest
85 Ritchey Annapurna
85 Fat Chance Trials
84 Salsa Moto
84 Swift
84 Cunningham Road
84 Cunningham Big Red
84 Cunningham Indian/Racer custom
83 Ritchey Annapurna
83 Steve Potts
83 Steve Potts
83 Fat Chance Trials
82 Mountain Goat Deluxe
82 Ritchey Mountain Bike
80 Ritchey Palo Alto touring

Some dates are approximate. Some bikes need TLC. Some are getting TLC.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

'34 Hawthorne Flyer
'83 Stumpjumper
'83 Custom Scheckle/Stuber
'84 Fat Chance
'84 Bridgestone MB-1
'85 Ritchey (lugged)
'85 Diamondback Apex
'87 Paramountion
'87 Mountain Goat WTR
'88 Ritchey TimberComp
'89 Salsa Ala Carte
'89 Rossin
'89 Ritchey Ultra
'90 Ritchey P-23 Team fillet brazed
'91 Stumpjumper M2
'91 Ritchey P-23
'92 Specialized S-Works Carbon
'92 Bianchi Project 5
'92 Ritchey Everest fillet brazed
'92 Gilmour fillet brazed
'93 Bridgestone MB-1
'93 Ritchey P-21
'94 Bontrager Race Lite
'01 S-Works FSR
'01 S-Works Festina


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, after just 4 I think I'm gonna cry...or maybe puke? Not sure??? I am soooo jealous! I've had this addiction to spending all my "extra" $ on my Toyota Land Cruiser and other toys the last 5 years. I think I have a new addiction! At least this one might help keep my fat ass in shape...as long as I ride my toys. Maybe my wife will approve of this new addiction?


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

*sigh* 

FWIW:

'95 Fuquay (custom, Ritchey tubing)
'97 Saracen Kili Flyer (singlespeed, 853 tubing)
'96 Saracen Kili Comp
'96 Mystery Ti
'94 DBR Axis (True Temper tubing, singlespeed)
'94 Dave Yates Diablo (custom fillet brazed Columbus Cromor, dual speed)
'95 Dave Yates Diablo (custom fillet brazed)
'99 RSP M-Trax 450 (853 tubing), 
'95 Proflex 855
'96 Orange X1


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

orangejust said:


> '94 Dave Yates Diablo (fillet brazed Columbus Cromor, dual speed)
> '95 Dave Yates Diablo (fillet brazed)


Wouldn't mind seeing photos of these :rockon:


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy photos. Here's the '94 dual speed in a former guise. Now has Pace RC35s on the front:










and here's the other one. Only just won this off ebay so only have the auction photo:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Mine's just my pick six:*
'95 Ritchey Crazy Pete (just finished and posted here)
'87 Schwinn Paramountain Ned Overend Signature Edition (finished)
'85 Fat Chance (needs a little work)
'87 Mountain Klein (finished and ridden by my GF every now and then)
'93 Diamondback Overdrive Comp (ongoing project, but neighborhood/greenway bike)
'05 Salsa El Santo (primary rider)

*Plus:*
1987 MB-2 (project, but close to finished)
1989 "Medici" mystery bike (project that hasn't really started - doesn't need too much)
1991 Diamondback Axis (probably going to be parted out and sold - a friend here needs some parts)
19xx Schwinn Beach Cruiser in PINK (GF's bike)

I sold off some more modern bikes this year and acquired a few of those above, so I'm leaning much more vintage now. I didn't really need the a DBR V-Link and a V6, when the El Santo is a great all-rounder.

The full history is here (*WARNING *- mostly blue collar!  ): http://www.geocities.com/cegrover/vintagemtb.html


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> 09 Steve Potts 29er
> 06 Mountain Goat Route 29
> 04 Moots Vamoots
> 00 Steve Potts Silver Salmon
> ...


How many of these are actually in your possession or rideable?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> 09 Steve Potts 29er
> 06 Mountain Goat Route 29
> 04 Moots Vamoots
> 00 Steve Potts Silver Salmon
> ...


Proud to say I owned one of those at one point . . .


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 84 Steve Potts Custom Fillet Brazed (cracked frame, nearly all original)
> 85 Otis Guy Custom Fillet Brazed (Potts LD stem, sausage links)
> 86 Salsa Custom Fillet Brazed (matching fork, WTB roller cams)
> 88 Merlin Titanium (Potts Type II fork, project bike)
> ...


Proud to say I owned one of those at one point . . . sigh


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Holy shiite, that's a lot of bikes! (Bushpig's) I'm going to be in NYC next week, feel like giving me a tour? 

I don't have nearly as many old mountain bikes as some of you, but I don't really have enough room for my current bikes as it is so I have to be selective.  Here's my "collection":

VRC MTB's
82? unknown builder (all parts period correct)








93 Bontrager Race Light (Race fork, all parts period correct)









non-VRC MTB's
01 Steelman Manzanita single speed (complete with kitty porn  )








06 Turner 5-Spot









Roadies
84 Bridgestone 400 fixie








00 Steelman Eurocross (Steelman stem & lugged fork)








07 Blueprint track bike
07 Dedacciai Scuro HCR (58cm @ 14 pounds!)


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Not a big collection*

I will play along but I know some of it may get laughed at compared to these collections. I actually showed my wife some of these lists, and sorry guys and girls, but she wandered if you own a warehouse and/or have a family.

'71 Schwinn ? cruiser (project cruiser and the one I use to haul the boys around)
'89 Specialized Hard Rock Comp (first bike I bought on my own and got the bug started)
'94 Scott Team Racing (Ritchey Logic Super / Prestige tubing)
'95 Ibis Szazbo (Newest piece to collection, wanted to see what FS was all about)
'99 Dean Scout (Primary rider)
'05 Redline Conquest Pro (cross bike)

Thanks for letting me play along.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

So, who has the longest "list" ...???


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

hairstream said:


> So, who has the longest "list" ...???


Jeff? I know some that arent even on there


*Alpinestars*   1991 Alpinestars Cro-Mega 26"    *American*  1988 American Comp Lite  1988 American Montaneus (for sale)   1993 American M-16   1985 American Montaneus      *Amp**  1993 Amp Research B2*   * Boulder*  1993 Boulder Defiant 1991 Boulder Gazelle        *Brave* *   1989 Brave Warrior* *   1989 Brave Racer*   1992 Brave Warrior   *Breezer*   1980 Breezer Series II   1986 Breezer Series III   1993 Breezer Cloud 9    1996 Breezer Ignaz X    1998 Breezer Twister    *Bruiser*   1981 Bruiser   * Claud Butler*   1990 Claud Butler (for sale)   *  Bridgestone*   1984 Bridgestone MB-2    1991 Bridgestone MB-0 *   1993 Bridgestone MB-1* * Cannondale*  1984 Cannondale 24"/26" wheels 1986 Cannondale SM500 (for sale)  1986 Cannondale SM600 1991 Cannondale SE1000   1992 Cannondale Delta V 1000   1997 Cannondale "Stars and Stripes"   1994 Cannondale Super V 3000 1999 Cannondale F2000  1999 Cannondale Super V Raven 700    *Cinelli*  1990 Cinelli The Absolute Machine  1991 Cinelli Argento Vivo    1991 Cinelli Ottomilla       *Crosstrac*   1994 Crosstrac Sonoma    *Cunningham*   1988 Cunningham Racer         *Curtlo* *   1995 Curtlo Action-Tec*    *Denti*   1989 Denti w/ Campy Euclid         *Diamond Back*   1987 Diamond Back Arrival    *Fat Chance*  1983 Fat Chance*   1984 Fat Chance*   1987 Wicked Fat Chance   1987 Fat Chance w/ 24" Rear Wheel    1988 Team Fat Chance   1989 Wicked Fat Chance   1991 Monster Fat   1993 Fat Chance Ti   1994 Fat Chance Shock-A-Billy  1997 Fat Chance Buck Shaver   1990 Fat Chance   1985 Fat Chance    1983 Fat Chance   1988 F'n Fat Chance     1992 Slim Chance   1992 Wicked Fat Chance    1991 Team Fat Chance         *Fisher* 1985 Fisher    1986 Fisher Montare  1988 Fisher Competition 1988 Fisher Montare    1989 Fisher CR-7   1991 Fisher RS-1   1991 Fisher Montare   1992 Fisher RS-1   1993 Fisher Alembic*   1995 Fisher Grateful Dead*  1996 Fisher Klunker   1985 Fisher Competition    1984 Fisher Montare Prototype   1987 Fisher Montare  * Grove Innovations*  1990 Grove Assault  1990 Grove Assault   1991 Grove Hard Core   1991 Grove Innovations "Woods Bike"    1991 Grove X   * GT *   1998 GT LTS 1000    *Otis Guy*   1987 Otis Guy         *Hanebrink**   1987 SE Shocker by Hanebrink*         *Higgins (JC)*   1967 JC Higgins ATB Cruiser    *Ibis*  1987 Ibis  1987 Ibis Trials Comp  1988 Ibis  1988 Ibis Avion    1989 Ibis Mtn. Trials  1990 Ibis Trials Comp   1990 Ibis SS   1991 Ibis SS *   1992 Ibis SS w/ Campy*  1993 Ibis Scorcher fixed gear   1996 Ibis Szazbo   1988 Capt. Dondo Ibis  *   1997 Ibis Alibi (for sale)*    *Interloc Racing Design (IRD)*   1992 IRD FS         *Kestrel* Kestrel MXZ         *Klein*  1987 Klein 1988 Klein Mountain Klein  1989 Klein Pinnacle Elite   1992 Klein Attitude     1995 Klein Mantra Pro (prototype)   1995 Klein Adroit        *Lawwill*  1978 Lawwill Pro Cruiser    *Lemond*  1992 Lemond    *Manitou*    1991 Manitou Hard Tail   1995 Manitou FS   1996 Manitou FS    1990 Manitou Hard Tail      *Mantis*   1983 Mantis Sherpa   1989 Mantis Valkyrie X Frame   1992 Mantis Pro Floater   1992 Mantis Flying V    1993 Mantis Pro Floater  1996 Mantis Screaming V   1992 Mantis XCR EC * Merlin**   1989 Merlin*   * Moulton*  1989 Moulton ATB    *Mountain Cycles*   1992 Mountain Cycles San Andreas    *Mongoose*   1985 Mongoose ATB         *Monty* Monty Trials Bike         *Moots*   1983 Moots Mountaineer 24"         *Mountain Goat*   1983 Mountain Goat  1987 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer  1988 Trench Goat  1988 Escape Goat    1989 Mountain Goat Escape Goat   1990 Mountain Goat Deluxe   1991 Mountain Goat Escape Goat   1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer FS    1992 Mountain Goat Lombada Goat  1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer  1995 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer   1997 Mountain Goat BMX *   2006 Mountain Goat Route 29**   2006 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer*   1982 Mountain Goat*   2006 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer* *   2006 Mountain Goat Route 29 #16**   2006 Mountain Goat F-K-R*   1991 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Lite  *   2007 Mountain Goat Route 29 SS*    1991 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Lite    1987 Escape Goat   1990 Mountain Goat Deluxe (Kisses)   1983 Mountain Goat Deluxe    2008 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Ti    *Mountain Machine*  1985 Mountain Machine  1985 Mountain Machine Modified   *Murray*   1981 Murray Baja   * Nevil*   1992 Nevil Devil    *Nishiki*  1990 Nishiki Alien ACX  1993 Nishiki Alien    1991 Nishiki Cascade (for sale)       *Outland*  1998 Outland VPP         *Pauley*   1984 Pauley         *Pinarello*  1990 Pinarello Antelao w/ Campy         *Potts*  1987 Steve Potts  1990 Steve Potts        *Proflex*   1992 Proflex 752          *Raleigh*   1982 Raleigh Trail Rider 1984 Raleigh  1985 Raleigh Elkhorn   1987 Raleigh Seneca    1989 Raleigh Edge    1992 Raleigh Chill Police Edition  1993 Raleigh Tomac Replica  *Redline*   1990 Redline Forty Four    *Reflex*   1990 Reflex    *Retrotec*   1994 Retrotec   1993 Retrotec   *Ritchey*   1981 Ritchey Palo Alto   1981 Ritchey Palo Alto  1981 Ritchey  Ritchey Everest   1982 Ritchey MountainBikes  1985 Ritchey Annapurna  1985 Ritchey Timber Comp  1986 Ritchey   1986 Ritchey Ascent Comp   1987 Ritchey Timber Wolf   1987 Ritchey Ultra    1989 Ritchey Timber Comp   1990 Ritchey Ultra   1995 Ritchey Lite Beam   1998 Ritchey Soft Tail    2000 Ritchey Plexus    1988 Ritchey Annapurna   1984 Ritchey 14K   *Rock Lobster*  1991 Rock Lobster MODA  1991 Rock Lobster   1993 Rock Lobster   1996 Rock Lobster ADG  *  2004 Rock Lobster* *   2007 Rock Lobster*   2007 Rock Lobster Nontrager   1988 Rock Lobster SS *   2007 Rock Lobster Big Stinky*  1992 Rock Lobster   *Ross*   1984 Ross Mt. Whitney        * Salsa*   1982 Salsa   1994 Salsa Ala Carte w/ 24" wheels   1996 Salsa El Kaboing   1996 Salsa Town Bike    1990 Salsa Ala Carte    *Schwinn*   1966 Schwinn ATB Cruiser  1970's ATB based on Schwinn Excelsior  1981 Schwinn King Sting modified 1981 King Sting frame (NOS)   1982 Schwinn Sidewinder 1985 Schwinn Sierra*   1986 Schwinn Cimarron*  1988 Schwinn Project KOM 10    1989 Schwinn Pro (for sale)   1992 Paramount S.A.S.S. Buell   1997 Schwinn Project Underground   1980 Schwinn King Sting   1948 Schwinn Admiral Klunker    *Scott*  1990 Scott Pro Racing        * Slingshot*   1990 Slingshot        * Specialized*  1982 Specialized Stumpjumper   1985 Specialized Stumpjumper Team   1990 Specialized Epic (Paul Thomasberg)  1992 Specialized S-Works Ultimate   1982 Specialized Stumpjumper  1982 Specialized Stumpjumper     1994 Specialized FSR S Works   1991 Specialized M2 S Works  1983 Specialized Stumpjumper   1983 Specialized Stumpjumper   1984 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport   1984 Specialized Stumpjumper    1985 Specialized Stumpjumper 1988 Specialized Stumpjumper 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper  1991 Specialized S Works Steel           *Titan* *   1990 Titan 1/2 Trac*         *Trek*   1983 Trek 850   1983 Trek 850 (2)   1989 Trek 970   1991 Trek 8500 *   1991 Trek 8700*  1992 Trek 9000   1996 Trek Y-22       *Trimble*  1988 Trimble Carbon Cross  1991 Trimble Inverse 4   1989 Trimble Inverse 4       *Univega*   1983 Univega Alpina Sport   * JP Weigle*  1983 JP Weigle IceCycle    *Ted Wojcik*    1996 Ted Wojcik Soft Trac         *WTB*  1994 Phoenix    *Yeti*  1991 Yeti Ultimate


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Seriously - everyone needs to go to FFB. I am keen to get back.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry it's a little one branded. Not all are vintage. Doesn't include the half dozen or so older road bikes of which most are projects.

1991 18" GT Xizang Polished Complete
1992 19" GT Xizang Polished Complete 
1996 18" GT Psyclone Black Complete 
1993 14.5" GT Zaskar aqua ano Complete w/Spins (The Mrs.)
1994 14.5" GT Zaskar Purple ano Complete but rehabbing for my daughter
1993 18" GT Zaskar Purple ano Frame winter build 
1996 18" GT Zaskar Red ano Building up now 
1991 19" GT Zaskar Ball Burnished Complete 
1992 18" GT Zaskar Ball Burnished Complete 
10/1990 18" GT Zaskar Ball Burnished Frame 
1992 20/18 GT Quatrefoil Tandem Midnight Aurora Complete bike
1995 14.5" GT 24" wheel Zaskar Ball Burnished Complete bike
1992 18" GT Pantera Grey frame/fork and stem 
1988 18" GT Karakoram Elite Blue Complete bike
1997 19" GT LTS-1 Black and Red ano Frame 
1998 19" GT LTS-1500-DS Ball Burnished Frame 
2007 Todd Wells Personal GT Zaskar Team aluminum Blue Frame 
2007 Todd Wells Personal GT Zaskar Team aluminum Silver Frame 
2008 Todd Wells Personal Beijing GT Zaskar Team Carbon white w/RWB decals only two built
2008 M GT Zaskar Re-issue Ball Burnished Frame 
2008 L GT Zaskar Re-issue Ball Burbished Frame Ball Burnished 
1997 18" GT Outpost Yellow/Red/Black Complete 
1998 18" GT Xizang Polished Frame x 2
1995 18" GT Xizang Polished Frame
1993 18" GT Zaskar Ball Burnished Complete bike
1999 16" GT Zaskar LE frame red
1997 18" GT Zaskar LE frame ball burnished 
1994 16" GT Bravado LE just arrived complete bike
1991 16" GT Team Avalanche Midnight Aurora complete bike
1992 16" GT Team Avalanche Yellow complete bike
1991 22" GT Tachyon purple complete bike 
1988 18" GT Avalanche in transit complete bike

Will post some pics as some are finished up and after Santa kisses Rumpfy's back side and brings me a new camera. When I decide to retire I think I'm selling them all to Jeff since he's way freaking short on GT's in his collection.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

1960s Columbia Scamp - potential Klunker project
89 Stumpjumper Comp - currently mostly unbuilt, former bar bike
92 Monster Fat - built but awaiting proper fork
92 Litespeed Mountian - wife's
93ish BREW 180 Proof - wife's, at Rody's awaiting repair
94ish McMahon/Litespeed Obed - anodized nightmare resto mod
95 IF Deluxe
95/96 Yo! Eddy
2007 Zion 737EBB - cheap entrance to the 29er and SS world.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

this was as of May 2007...

83 Stumpy Sport, 
84? Raleigh Edge, 
84 Ross Mt.
Whitney, 
85? Raleigh Edge, 
85 Ritchey Ascent, 
85 Stumpy, 
87 Schwinn High Sierra, 
88 Stumpy, 
91 Slingshot, 
91 C'Dale V1000 , 
91 Nishiki Ariel, 
92 Miyata Elevation 10,000, 
92 Haro Extreme, 
early 90's Klein Pulse Comp w/Lawill (sp) fork, 
94 Sonoma CrossTrac, 
95 Kona CinderCone, 
96 Kona CinderCone, 
96 Bonty Privateer, 
mid 90's Mongoose IBOC Zero G, 
mid 90's Marin Eldridge Grade,
mid 90's Mongoose, 
mid 90's Fisher Paragon, 
mid 90's Amp B3, 
mid 90's Fab Foes Weasel , 
mid 90's Giant Cadex CFM1, 
mid 90's Living X, 
97? Control Tech Team Issue, 
97 Ross Street Shark, 
98 LiteSpeed Owl Hollow,
98 Klein Mantra Comp, 
98 Klein Attitude, 
98 Marin Team Marin, 
98 Kona Caldera, 
1999 GT Zaskar, 
2000 Novaro Ponderosa, 
2000 C'Dale F400, 
2001 C'Dale F2000, 
2001 GT I-Drive 4.0, 
2001 SpecializedRockhopper Comp Disc,, 
2001 Kona Blast, 
2002 Giant AC2, 
2002 Norco TwoFifty, 

probably double that now (mostly vintage added)....boy, am I in trouble if the wife sees this


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

hairstream said:


> So, who has the longest "list" ...???


I'm waiting for the Shark, its gotta be right up there with FFB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> I'm waiting for the Shark, its gotta be right up there with FFB


Do those qualify as 'private collections' though?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

PS: and no, stan4000bikes....I'm not fishing


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Be sure to post your street addresses, too. I'm taking notes.


Um, I don't own any bikes.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Do those qualify as 'private collections' though?


Didnt see anything in the rules about "private collections" rft: just list what you have. We could narrow it a bit and say currently under your own roof but then BP's list would shrink big time


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

richieb said:


> How about a Full list of everyone's collections!


My humble collection pales in comparison to others but there are a few gems in there. 

'79- Cook Bros. 26" (original owner)
'83- Mountain Goat Deluxe
'85- Cunningham Indian
'86- Ritchey Supercomp (original owner)
'87- Steve Potts Fillet Brazed
'88- American Breezer (original owner)
'92- Answer Manitou HT
'96- Kestrel CSX (original owner)
'02- Tomac Ti Black Talon


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I feel like it's pretty well rounded. A few things to fill in here and there. Things to finish.


WTF happened to the Bamboo Goat?? How could you sell that? That was one of my favorites


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> WTF happened to the Bamboo Goat?? How could you sell that? That was one of my favorites


I think he got another early bronco for it


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> this was as of May 2007...
> 
> 83 Stumpy Sport,
> 84? Raleigh Edge,
> ...


Where's the BMC??


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> Where's the BMC??


in my garage....like I said, that list is from 1 1/2 years ago...I'm too lazy to update it


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

My list is not very long but it's quite FAT:

1983 Fat Chance
1984 Fat Chance
1988 Fat Chance
1989 Fat Chance Team Comp
1990 Wicked Fat Chance
1996 WTB Phoenix
1999 Titanium Fat Chance


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> My list is not very long but it's quite FAT:
> 
> 1983 Fat Chance
> 1984 Fat Chance
> ...


...Phat list FatMike.

Here's mine...

1985 Team Stumpy
1989 Manitou
1989 Monster Fat
1989 Nishiki Alien
1989 Yeti FRO
1991 Yeti Pro FRO
1991 Yeti Ultimate
1994 Yeti ARC AS
1995 Schwinn Factory XT
1995 Ibis Mojo
1995 Boulder Defiant
1995 Breezer Thunder
2008 Ellsworth Epiphany

...and growing. :nono:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This is the last list we put together.  Several have been sold and several are customers bikes.

1991 Alpinestars Cro-Mega 26" 
1988 American Comp Lite 
1988 American Montaneus 
1993 American M-16 
1985 American Montaneus
1993 Amp Research B2 
1993 Boulder Defiant 
1991 Boulder Gazelle 
1989 Brave Warrior 
1989 Brave Racer 
1992 Brave Warrior 
1980 Breezer Series II 
1986 Breezer Series III 
1993 Breezer Cloud 9 
1996 Breezer Ignaz X
1998 Breezer Twister 
1981 Bruiser 
1990 Claud Butler 
1984 Bridgestone MB-2 
1991 Bridgestone MB-0 
1993 Bridgestone MB-1 
Cannondale 
1984 Cannondale 24"/26" wheels 
1986 Cannondale SM500 (for sale) 
1986 Cannondale SM600 
1991 Cannondale SE1000
1992 Cannondale Delta V 1000 
1997 Cannondale "Stars and Stripes" 
1994 Cannondale Super V 3000 
1999 Cannondale F2000
1999 Cannondale Super V Raven 700 
1990 Cinelli The Absolute Machine 
1991 Cinelli Argento Vivo 
1991 Cinelli Ottomilla 
1994 Crosstrac Sonoma 
1988 Cunningham Racer 
1995 Curtlo Action-Tec 
1989 Denti w/ Campy Euclid 
1987 Diamond Back Arrival 
1983 Fat Chance 
1984 Fat Chance 
1987 Wicked Fat Chance 
1987 Fat Chance w/ 24" Rear Wheel
1988 Team Fat Chance
1989 Wicked Fat Chance 
1991 Monster Fat 
1993 Fat Chance Ti
1994 Fat Chance Shock-A-Billy 
1997 Fat Chance Buck Shaver 
1990 Fat Chance 
1985 Fat Chance
1983 Fat Chance 
1988 F'n Fat Chance 
1992 Slim Chance 
1992 Wicked Fat Chance
1991 Team Fat Chance 
1985 Fisher 
1986 Fisher Montare 
1988 Fisher Competition 
1988 Fisher Montare 
1989 Fisher CR-7 
1991 Fisher RS-1 
1991 Fisher Montare 
1992 Fisher RS-1
1993 Fisher Alembic 
1995 Fisher Grateful Dead 
1996 Fisher Klunker 
1985 Fisher Competition
1984 Fisher Montare Prototype 
1987 Fisher Montare 
Grove Innovations 
1990 Grove Assault 
1990 Grove Assault 
1991 Grove Hard Core 
1991 Grove Innovations "Woods Bike"
1991 Grove X 
1998 GT LTS 1000 
1987 Otis Guy 
1987 SE Shocker by Hanebrink 
1967 JC Higgins ATB Cruiser 
1987 Ibis 
1987 Ibis Trials Comp 
1988 Ibis 
1988 Ibis Avion
1989 Ibis Mtn. Trials 
1990 Ibis Trials Comp 
1990 Ibis SS 
1991 Ibis SS
1992 Ibis SS w/ Campy 
1993 Ibis Scorcher fixed gear 
1996 Ibis Szazbo 
1988 Capt. Dondo Ibis
1997 Ibis Alibi (for sale) 
1992 IRD FS 
Kestrel MXZ 
1987 Klein 
1988 Klein Mountain Klein 
1989 Klein Pinnacle Elite 
1992 Klein Attitude
1995 Klein Mantra Pro (prototype) 
1995 Klein Adroit 
1978 Lawwill Pro Cruiser 
1992 Lemond 
1991 Manitou Hard Tail 
1995 Manitou FS 
1996 Manitou FS 
1990 Manitou Hard Tail
1983 Mantis Sherpa 
1989 Mantis Valkyrie X Frame 
1992 Mantis Pro Floater 
1992 Mantis Flying V
1993 Mantis Pro Floater 
1996 Mantis Screaming V 
1992 Mantis XCR EC 
1989 Merlin 
1989 Moulton ATB 
1992 Mountain Cycles San Andreas 
1985 Mongoose ATB 
Monty Trials Bike 
1983 Moots Mountaineer 24" 
1983 Mountain Goat 
1987 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 
1988 Trench Goat 
1988 Escape Goat
1989 Mountain Goat Escape Goat 
1990 Mountain Goat Deluxe 
1991 Mountain Goat Escape Goat 
1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer FS
1992 Mountain Goat Lombada Goat 
1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 
1995 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 
1997 Mountain Goat BMX
2006 Mountain Goat Route 29 
2006 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 
1982 Mountain Goat 
2006 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer
2006 Mountain Goat Route 29 #16 
2006 Mountain Goat F-K-R 
1991 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Lite 
2007 Mountain Goat Route 29 SS
1991 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Lite 
1987 Escape Goat 
1990 Mountain Goat Deluxe (Kisses) 
1983 Mountain Goat Deluxe
2008 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer Ti 
1985 Mountain Machine 
1985 Mountain Machine Modified 
1981 Murray Baja 
1992 Nevil Devil 
1990 Nishiki Alien ACX 
1993 Nishiki Alien 
1991 Nishiki Cascade (for sale) 
1998 Outland VPP 
1984 Pauley 
1990 Pinarello Antelao w/ Campy 
1987 Steve Potts 
1990 Steve Potts 
1992 Proflex 752 
1982 Raleigh Trail Rider 
1984 Raleigh 
1985 Raleigh Elkhorn 
1987 Raleigh Seneca 
1989 Raleigh Edge 
1992 Raleigh Chill Police Edition 
1993 Raleigh Tomac Replica 
1990 Redline Forty Four 
1990 Reflex 
1994 Retrotec 
1993 Retrotec 
1981 Ritchey Palo Alto 
1981 Ritchey Palo Alto 
1981 Ritchey 
Ritchey Everest
1982 Ritchey MountainBikes 
1985 Ritchey Annapurna 
1985 Ritchey Timber Comp 
1986 Ritchey
1986 Ritchey Ascent Comp 
1987 Ritchey Timber Wolf 
1987 Ritchey Ultra 
1989 Ritchey Timber Comp
1990 Ritchey Ultra 
1995 Ritchey Lite Beam 
1998 Ritchey Soft Tail 
2000 Ritchey Plexus
1988 Ritchey Annapurna 
1984 Ritchey 14K 
1991 Rock Lobster MODA 
1991 Rock Lobster 
1993 Rock Lobster 
1996 Rock Lobster ADG
2004 Rock Lobster 
2007 Rock Lobster 
2007 Rock Lobster Nontrager 
1988 Rock Lobster SS
2007 Rock Lobster Big Stinky 
1992 Rock Lobster 
1984 Ross Mt. Whitney 
1982 Salsa 
1994 Salsa Ala Carte w/ 24" wheels 
1996 Salsa El Kaboing 
1996 Salsa Town Bike
1990 Salsa Ala Carte 
1966 Schwinn ATB Cruiser 
1970's ATB based on Schwinn Excelsior 
1981 Schwinn King Sting modified 
1981 King Sting frame (NOS)
1982 Schwinn Sidewinder 
1985 Schwinn Sierra 
1986 Schwinn Cimarron 
1988 Schwinn Project KOM 10
1989 Schwinn Pro 
1992 Paramount S.A.S.S. Buell 
1997 Schwinn Project Underground 
1980 Schwinn King Sting
1948 Schwinn Admiral Klunker 
1990 Scott Pro Racing 
1990 Slingshot 
1982 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1985 Specialized Stumpjumper Team 
1990 Specialized Epic (Paul Thomasberg) 
1992 Specialized S-Works Ultimate
1982 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1982 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1994 Specialized FSR S Works 
1991 Specialized M2 S Works
1983 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1983 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1984 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport 
1984 Specialized Stumpjumper
1985 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1988 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1990 Specialized Stumpjumper 
1991 Specialized S Works Steel
1990 Titan 1/2 Trac 
1983 Trek 850 
1983 Trek 850 (2) 
1989 Trek 970 
1991 Trek 8500
1991 Trek 8700 
1992 Trek 9000 
1996 Trek Y-22 
1988 Trimble Carbon Cross 
1991 Trimble Inverse 4 
1989 Trimble Inverse 4 
1983 Univega Alpina Sport 
1983 JP Weigle IceCycle 
1996 Ted Wojcik Soft Trac 
1994 Phoenix 
1991 Yeti Ultimate


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I fold.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks to me like around 70% of all decent mountain bikes produced prior to 1990 have been accounted for in the preceding lists. Boy I hope you all have pictures of yours on a disk held by someone that lives away from your home. What happens if you have a fire or a tornado????


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

2005 GHP 24" Cruiser
1999 Gt Show
1995 Fat Chance Wicked Lite
1995 Ritchey Skyliner tandem
1990 Ritchey p23 Team
1990/1? Ritchey p23 Team
1989 Yeti F.R.O.
1988 Haro Master
1987/8 Gt Ricochet Mod Trials
1986 Hutch Trick Star
1985 Hutch Trick Star
1984 Cook Bros. Bonzo Fury
1982 Cook Bros. 26" Cruiser
and a Tommaso slx tubed road bike from who knows when


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

My humble list...
Fat Chance Buck Shaver 92
Fat Chance Yo Eddy 92
Yeti FROPro 91 (original owner)
VooDoo Bizango 96 (original owner)
Santa Cruz Tazmon 95 (original owner)
Spot singlespeed 02 (original owner)
Specialized Globe 97 (original owner)
Klein Palomino 04 (original owner)


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

1993 Bontrager Race Lite / black
1990 Bridgestone MB-0
1996 Ibis Ti Mojo
1990 Klein Attitude / Team
1993 Klein Attitude / HLF
1994 Klein Attitude / Sea and Sky
1995 Klein Attitude / 20th Anniversary
1991 Mantis XCR EC / custom
1991 Mantis Flying V / custom
1994 Mantis Pro Floater / bare
1992 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer / green

Gathered within the past three years, all are S or XS.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, do I feel inferior with my 5 bikes, only 2 of which are over 20 years old. Oh well, here goes:

1983 Diamondback Ridge Runner II
1985 Hutch Windstyler

2004 Electra Rat Fink
2005/6 Soma Juice 29er
2008 Jamis Aurora Touring

This does not include my former ride, a 1988 Diamondback Apex which now leads a leisurely life as an old man's cruiser at my parent's house.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i am a small fish in a big pond.

93 fat wickedlite
00 ibis mojo
90something mikkelsen
90something pinarello vuelta.

otoh they all get ridden.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> PS: and no, stan4000bikes....I'm not fishing


 I believe ya. I expected a longer list though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

1889 Mesicek Ordinary, (replica)
1896 Imperial, wooden rims, handlebars, fenders
1896 Pierce Arrow full suspension, shaft drive
1902 Pierce Arrow hardtail, chain drive
1948 JC Higgins tank cruiser
1976 Schwinn Stingray, 5 spd suicide shift
1985 Fat Team Comp, full period kit
1988 Jamis Dakota LTD, full Deore with Suntour Roller Cams
1991 Cannondale Delta V FS, full Campy OR
1996 Specialized Epic road, Full 8 spd DA
1996 Ned Overend edition Specialized S Works Ultimate, full XTR with lots o' blingy bits
1996 Serotta Atlanta, full Mavic group
1997 S Works Steel, full XTR, Judy FSX
1998 Merlin XLM, weird mix chosen for lightness, and some period correctness
2001 Cannondale GoodBoy, full limited edition polished XTR
2005 Astrix Monk, XTR
2005 Pegoretti Big Leg Emma, Emma's got some nice gams on her :yesnod: 
2006 Titus Exogrid FCR 29er, XTR
2006 Titus Vuelo, don't ask, you'd wonder what I was smoking when I built it  
2007 Pugsley, 'nuff said  
2009 Lenz Sport LunchBox 6.0, still awaiting arrival, so it doesn't really count....

Can't see the collection, sure I forget something, I'll edit when I get to work

I feel pretty weak compared to the likes of Jeff :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> 1889 Mesicek Ordinary, (replica)
> 1896 Imperial, wooden rims, handlebars, fenders
> 1896 Pierce Arrow full suspension, shaft drive
> 1902 Pirce Arrow hardtail, chain drive
> ...


I envy those turn of the century bikes. Maybe we need some posts on those old bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I envy those turn of the century bikes. Maybe we need some posts on those old bikes.


Posted them before in various threads. Need an all inclusive one? Have anew camera, always need an excuse to play.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i am a small fish in a big pond.
> 
> 93 fat wickedlite
> 00 ibis mojo
> ...


I thought you got a yo?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Where's your list Hollister?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> WTF happened to the Bamboo Goat?? How could you sell that? That was one of my favorites


Sold it. All it did was sit.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my small list for what its worth. Some will soon be leaving though.

1984 Ritchey Timberwolf in process
1990 Redline AL60 (same frame as Fisher Super caliber) drop bar single speed
1990 GT Outpost (last of the pre triple triangle bikes) all original
1991? Gecko Y-File-It full XC Pro
1991 Bontrager OR all original
1993 Mantis Pro Flo enroute to my possesion
1993 Mongoose Amplifier (Amp B2) original owner
1993 Miyata Ridge Runner 
1994 Dean Bam Bam (amp rear FTW made front end) in progress

I keep thinking I need a newer full suspension bike, but every time I start looking for one I end up with another VRC bike. I don't know why that happens.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

We're a small, but happy family.

1986 Steve Potts
1987 Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo (wife's bike)
1985 Serotta Nova Special
1985 Vitus (wife's bike)
2008 Specialized Hotrock (son's bike)
2006 Diamondback Nitrus (son's bike)
2006 Specialized Hotrock (daughter's bike)
1985 Fisher Excalibur Frame (frame only)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ha Ha, what the heck it's snowing and I'm not driving home yet:

Hanging in the garage: 

41 Schwinn DX
87 Fisher HKEK
88 CIOCC Road bike
90 Rodriguez AL26 Tandem
91ish Yokota
97 Kona Custom KU
01 Kona Stinky Primo
05ish 3 assorted medium end Trek's (the boys)
04ish 2 assorted Free Agent BMX (the boys)
08 Specialized Ruby Comp (the sig others)


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

The pics six list

92 Grove Innovations X
96 EWR B2 Race
94 Grove Innovations X
94 EWR OWB
96 Grove Innovations team bike
87 Ritchey Timber Wolf

plus
96 Ritchey P-21 
96 Bontrager Race Lite
93 Klein Rascal
92 Marin Eldridge Grade 
9? Yokota Half Dome 
96 Fat Yo Eddy


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not really a collector it just so happens that all of my bikes are old.

1993 Fat Chance Buck Shaver XS (my daughters)
1993 Cannondale 3.0 Custom build I did for my wife when we were in college
1994 Fat Chance Buck Shaver singlespeed.
1995 Nuke proof Ti
1998 Indy Fab Crown Jewel


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Got any pictures of that Nuke Proof?


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Ritchey Commando in pieces but complete
Lawwill Pro Cruiser
Fisher "Mountain Bikes" drop bar, fillet brazed
Cook Bros 26" three bar (project) original canti equipped bike
Cook Bros 26" straight bar (project) original canti equipped bike
Champion 26" late model (big time project) modified, canti's added, frame reinforced etc 

+ a big stack of killer 70's American made BMX bikes in various stages of completion!

I don't really know any of the years of the above bike with certainty although I'm pretty sure I could get close!


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

my really small and humble list

1971 Schwinn (klunker project bike as I could not find any pre-war frames at the time and the price was right)
1993 Specialized M2 (original owner)
1994-ish Slingshot (project)
2000 Kona Blast (came with my focus and is getting rebuilt to play a the local skills park)
2006 Titus motolite 


My wife has other bikes but the only older ones are
1974 Schwinn suburban (picked up for a song)
1990 Trek 740


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

crconsulting said:


> My humble collection pales in comparison
> 
> '79- Cook Bros. 26" (original owner)
> '83- Mountain Goat Deluxe
> ...


I've seen the entire collection (except the Tomac and '79 CB) and everything is very clean and dialed...don't sell it short!:thumbsup:


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

hollister said:


> I thought you got a yo?


he wants mine.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Like they say, "It's a dynamic number".

1982 Salsa "Scoboni" (resto)
1984 Schwinn High Sierra (period minus shifters)
1985 Fat Chance Kicker (project bike)
1986/87 Bianchi Super Grizzly (period)
1988 Ritchey TimberComp (period)
1989 Fat Chance (NOS frame/fork)
1989 Fat Chance Wicked (orig)
1990 Merlin Ti (SS conversion)
1990 Monster Fat (Dropbar)
1992 Slim Chance (period)
1996 GT Zaskar (urban assault)
1997 Chuck CR-HT (pieces)
1997 IF Deluxe SS
1999 Fat Chance Yo Eddy! (SS conversion)
2002 Lemond Zurich
2002 IF Deluxe Steel
2006 IF Ti Deluxe SS
2008 Specialized S-Works Epic
2009 Trek Fuel EX 9.9
and a couple of beach cruisers


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

bmxcollector said:


> Lawwill Pro Cruiser
> !


I'd really like to see pictures if you have any?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> I'd really like to see pictures if you have any?


Post your list first.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Post your list first.


just for you eric 

raleigh mustang
trek 800
carrera krakatoa
specialized hardrock
gt tempest
marin muirwoods

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> just for you eric
> 
> raleigh mustang
> trek 800
> ...


You diiiiick.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Where is Sky's list? He probably can't remember half of it, lol.


----------

